# Keep eye on news



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

There has been an explosion at a nuclear fuel processing plant in southern France.

Sketchy details right now

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-14883521


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Holy smoke. Hopefully it was just some accident or something.

DFrost


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

It looks like an accident based on what is coming out but after the Japanese lied about the amount of contamination Fukashima released.......you have to wonder.

What concerns me is the French are heavily into MOX fuel which is much more dangerous than the standard fare as it is much higher in plutonium (it is from aging warheads) ...... Duke power tried an experiment with the stuff here a few years ago and abandoned it. I know it is very very hard to moderate. But it sounds like this was not a commerical reactor


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

Ugh. This explosion comes only what... like two months after Tricastin? On top of that France has a poor record of transparency when it comes to its nuclear program.

I'm guessing the 2011 vintage Cotes du Rhone will have plenty of bite. I would guess caesium aromas and hints of cadmium on the finish.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

catherine hardigan said:


> I'm guessing the 2011 vintage Cotes du Rhone will have plenty of bite. I would guess caesium aromas and hints of cadmium on the finish.


Now that's funny right there.

DFrost


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

And it IS a MOX facility

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-14883521


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm serious, David. It would probably pair best with seafood or basically anything high in iodine. Or perhaps you could cellar it... along with your kids, friends, and neighbors.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

still want to feed yr dogs fish oil - the food chain is global


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> still want to feed yr dogs fish oil - the food chain is global


Yeah because they are all dying from cancer these days anyway........so whats a little more radioactivity, eh?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

have to look up the term where threre was an observable increase in life span of cells exposed to certain levels of radiation.

i will always be a nuc power advocate - with regulation, and the requirement to not build them on fault lines WTF.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> have to look up the term where threre was an observable increase in life span of cells exposed to certain levels of radiation.
> 
> i will always be a nuc power advocate - with regulation, and the requirement to not build them on fault lines WTF.


I worked for TVA for two years after I retired from the military. I did learn, the cheapest form of power (at the time) was hydro. Next to it, when it was running, and that was the operative term to use, was nuclear. When the little protrons weren't heating water though it was a money sucker. 

DFrost


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

But of course they are one industry that carries a very limited amount of liability which reduces their costs but will take us to our knees if something happens.

Oh I guess I better shut up _ I could get real political. The radioactive frogs contaminating peoples cars at Oak Ridge though was fact.

Fukashima was also FAR worse than originally reported.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> i will always be a nuc power advocate - with regulation, and the requirement to not build them on fault lines WTF.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> take us to our knees if something happens.
> 
> Oh I guess I better shut up _ I could get real political.


 
i think fossil fuels have us about on our knees now - prolly not in the same sense you meant though


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

David Frost said:


> I worked for TVA for two years after I retired from the military. I did learn, the cheapest form of power (at the time) was hydro. Next to it, when it was running, and that was the operative term to use, was nuclear. When the little protrons weren't heating water though it was a money sucker.
> 
> DFrost


We have both in this state along with a waste disposal facility. Give me hydro, in fact please put more dams on the Columbia since it's a sacrificial lamb anyways to the rest of the state's watersheds. It's far less concerning in the long run as opposed to the stories out every couple years about the waste not being as contained or cleaned up as they hoped it to be. 

A year ago they were hunting radioactive rabbits and their radioactive waste after sipping some water at an old weapon's facility and we've run into issues with contaminated wasps spreading radiation.


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

Melissa Thom said:


> We have both in this state along with a waste disposal facility. Give me hydro, in fact please put more dams on the Columbia since it's a sacrificial lamb anyways to the rest of the state's watersheds. It's far less concerning in the long run as opposed to the stories out every couple years about the waste not being as contained or cleaned up as they hoped it to be.
> 
> A year ago they were hunting radioactive rabbits and their radioactive waste after sipping some water at an old weapon's facility and we've run into issues with contaminated wasps spreading radiation.


Luckily, France ships much of its depleted uranium to Russia. Oh wait.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Funny things are just not that different for a song that was written over 50 years ago. The reason we have the reactors. The real reason for reprocessing spent fuel.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhaDtSBmIrI

Still have the album on vinyl; it was my dad's


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

an all-time favorite of mine. I know it by heart. As valid today as when it was written in the 50's ha ha. maybe early 60's. Great song and I don't like anybody very much. 

DFrost


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I know the Kingston Trio did not write much that they sang but they were my first music memory

My dad must have had them all. (with the cabinet stereo that was about 8 feet long and would also play 45s and 78s  )


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

don't think the technolgy is the real problem - i think the problems come from maximising the profit margin in the production cycle.


was involved in a community group to restore some huge diesel engines to run a power generator - it occured to me that i was the first generation (or close to) to use the grid proper.

every town prior to that had there own remore and independent power provider - no national grids etc.

i think if we survive that will become the standard *again* - makes sense and is more efficient, hell the majority of farms where i was raised still generate 100% of their power requirements (excluding fuel for transport). 

all the green renewables are a feel good fanatsy that would *never* *ever* have the capacity to support the average persons insatiable lust for energy consumption.

nuc and coal are not a choice they are the only viable option to meet current demand - stop smoking pot and get a clue.


the trendy renewable crowd got it totally wrong, *there is no energy crisis* *there is a power crisis* - the rate we use the energy is the small detail they don't comprehend.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Not getting too political here - I do have issues with an industrial waste product that will outlive any known civilization, plants being poorly sited, aging, and allowing massive development to grow up around them while ignoring evacuation needs. ...not to mention the waste stored in cooling ponds which could easily be breached by an RPG and plants which routinely fail security tests.......Having lived in the shadow of an old ice water plant with three foot containment walls that was in the flight path of a major airport (even after 9-11 we would fly right over the cooling towers) makes you think. ....

No pot here either. Decentralization? I agree that is how just about everything should be. It is not happening. The big utilities around us are joining forces not separating.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Not getting too political here - I do have issues with an industrial waste product that will outlive any known civilization, plants being poorly sited, aging, and allowing massive development to grow up around them while ignoring evacuation needs. ...not to mention the waste stored in cooling ponds which could easily be breached by an RPG and plants which routinely fail security tests.......Having lived in the shadow of an old ice water plant with three foot containment walls that was in the flight path of a major airport (even after 9-11 we would fly right over the cooling towers) makes you think. ....
> 
> No pot here either. Decentralization? I agree that is how just about everything should be. It is not happening. The big utilities around us are joining forces not separating.


 
not one thing you mentioned is a tech issue - they are all *planning and regulatory* issues. 

storage of waste - eh did a 3rd year project in the lab that invented synroc - bore hole in the desert - problem solved.

wanna see something cool - check the skid-lid on top of ANSTO's opal reactor - a titanium mattress designed to take a direct hit from a passenger jet - thats cool.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

back on the musical topic - joan baez that annoying hippy singer from the 60/70's - can't confirm but i think her dad was a pro phys dude, something even more wacked out check who olivia newton john grandad was.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I know the Kingston Trio did not write much that they sang but they were my first music memory
> 
> My dad must have had them all. (with the cabinet stereo that was about 8 feet long and would also play 45s and 78s  )


Nancy

Do you mean the real Kingston Trio with Dave Guard or the imitation with John Stewart?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The real Kingston trio (didn't the console stereo and the LPs give it away?) --- of course they changed a lot through the years. I see the change was in '61

Actually, I guess he did NOT have all that many records but it was a big deal to get a record when I was a kid...

Here we go Again [I used to sing Oleanna and Goober Peas with all the gusto a 4 year old could muster!]
At Large
Stereo Concert
- and
Best OF vol 1

------------------------

Just got my husband a banjo. Hope he learns Worried Man, liked that one too.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Kingston Trio!
My first date with my wife was to a Hootenanny to see the Kingston Trio. 
Second was Peter, Paul and Mary. 
Damn I feel old! :lol::lol:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> The real Kingston trio (didn't the console stereo and the LPs give it away?) --- of course they changed a lot through the years. I see the change was in '61
> 
> Actually, I guess he did NOT have all that many records but it was a big deal to get a record when I was a kid...
> 
> ...


Dave Guard, Nick Reynolds and Bob Shane are/were the Kingston Trio. Every change since then has been a step down.
Tom Dooley was my favorite trio song


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Kingston Trio!
> My first date with my wife was to a Hootenanny to see the Kingston Trio.
> Second was Peter, Paul and Mary.
> Damn I feel old! :lol::lol:


You are old Bob 
The Kingston Trio was my intro to Folk music and then PPM
and Joan Baez, Judy Collins and Joni Mitchell. I still get choked up hearing nearly anything from the Hejira album. The best of all time IMO


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

baby-boomers


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> wanna see something cool - check the skid-lid on top of ANSTO's opal reactor - a titanium mattress designed to take a direct hit from a passenger jet - thats cool.


The twin towers were supposed to be capable of withstanding a hit from a passenger plane as well... sometimes things don't work out as designed.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

point taken


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

catherine hardigan said:


> The twin towers were supposed to be capable of withstanding a hit from a passenger plane as well... sometimes things don't work out as designed.


However, nuclear power plants are only designed to take a hit from a light aircraft like a Cessna. Last week one took a hit by an earthquake bigger than its design specs. For accidents that were supposed to be extremely remotely possilbe there have been several big ones in my life 

Back to music. Never saw the Kingston Trio in person but I saw Gil Scott Heron does that count? ............Actually I saw him just a few years ago at a very small venue. Anyway on one of our parial meltdowns in Detroit: Enrico Fermi.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDC_ZM48S0Y&feature=related

And the Kingston Trio and the entire folk scene grew out of the folk revival started by folks like Pete Seeger and Woody Guthrie and Lee Hayes etc. ........ and those folks sung some pretty radical songs.

This one is not radical but on a business trip to San Fran I drove down the coast with a friend and actually saw the "little houses" that were the inspiration for the song. Surrea--ah well -- love all that old folk music. You can play it you can sing it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=La21jYGIQ8k&feature=related

Pete Seeger is still alive in his 90s..of course the others died a long time ago.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

mods close the thread its going to a *bad* place - a boomer reminiscing thing - lord spare us . 

Nancy how did u go from this;

Actually I saw him just a few years ago at a very small venue....

to this;

Enrico Fermi ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


what did i miss in between??

are you OK, need to talk someone??


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

its a pity those dip-sh!ts ditched the shuttle program the moon might have made a good quarry for He-3, now theres a promising fuel not much looked at - y'all hippies are all good with fusion right? - be seeing some cool experiments along soon, wonder if they will get on whatever replaced oprah - she's gone yeah??


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> mods close the thread its going to a *bad* place - a boomer reminiscing thing - lord spare us .
> 
> -------
> are you OK, need to talk someone??


hahahaha-coffee has kicked in now. Off to being focused for work.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

ahhh the coffee kicked in - glad we got through that together .


have a nice day at work


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> mods close the thread its going to a *bad* place - a boomer reminiscing thing - lord spare us .
> 
> Nancy how did u go from this;
> 
> ...





NOOOOOOO, I really like the music and the reminising. ha ha I was always a big folks music fan. Those that recall the Smothers Brothers, remember, they were among the real "push the envelope" type entertainers. Plus they were good folk singers as well. 

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> NOOOOOOO, I really like the music and the reminising. ha ha I was always a big folks music fan. Those that recall the Smothers Brothers, remember, they were among the real "push the envelope" type entertainers. Plus they were good folk singers as well.
> 
> DFrost


David,

I liked the Smothers Brothers, but I always liked Dick Smothers more 
The trouble is sometimes you see the performers from the 60's and 70's now. They haven't aged well and you realize neither have you


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes I saw Paul Simon on TV at the 9-11 event and thought "how terribly strange to be 70" conversely James Taylor looked pretty darned good!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

oh no its happenned, MEIN GOTT, at least change the thread name to protect the innocents that stumble down this dark path of boomer nostalgia-ising.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

i concede out of that whole set u mentioned i have got a woody guthrie CD - sorry not an LP. 

the rest eh - too many replays its the generation that refuses to step aside even for a minute JMO


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> baby-boomers



From a technical point I'm actually to old to be a baby-boomer. The are classified as being born on or after Jan '46. I'm a '45 baby. Nothing more then cute and cuddly! :lol:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

is that the "builders" gen they are the gen i admire the most - 2 world wars, the great depression, horsedrawn transport and telegarphs to moonlanding and internet. 

no human has seen as much change as them, strong, safe, indpendent, tough, humble and really got nothing much materail wise - of course their kids were all sex, drugs, rock n roll - go figure.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Good Music is good music no matter WHEN it was played. The music is really *not* boomer music - it was too long ago.

When I think of what I was listening to in my teens it was an eclectic mix ranging from Elton John to Led Zepplin to John Denver to the Doobie Brothers. the Eagles, etc.....and, of course, Pink Floyd and the essential Dark Side of the Moon Album that my 25 year old cherishes to this day!

The Sinatra and Perry Como and Andy Williams of my mother - well I hated it back then but now that we play it for her when we get her showered in the am (think stroke patient) - its all good!

But I have a special place in my heart for folk music AND for bluegrass! 

1955 - Boomer -

--------------------

Yes, I admire the greatest generation - the one my father belonged to but since I can wax poetic and complain about the x and the y and whatever it is now , I think in the end the human condition really has not changed - the circumstances that shaped their life toughened them and made them focused but there was nothing fundamentally different. I am old enough to remember some of the bad things as well as the good.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

i think my X-gen were just born cynical my first band was Slayer, i can only imagine how the red-necks felt when that was coming down the highway at them - nowhere else left to move if thats where you started at, all other music seems kind of anemic in comparison lol. 

not sure if i would call dark side of the moon strictly boomer music - might be about the same time? but it stood aloft from the norm - i love that album as well. best thing the boomers produced was hendrix IMO but he was not even rated in his home-land until the english made him famous WTF.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I don't see how you can say Pink Floyd is anything BUT baby boom. They were all born around the end of the war, formed as a band in the mid/late 60s and Dark Side of the Moon hit the charts in 1973, my senior year in high school.

Their strongest yeas as a band were from the early 70s to mid 80s. How more boomy can you get that that! HA my kids prolly like it because they heard it in the womb. I was born smack dab in the middle of the boom. Those born at the start formed the musical genius of the 70s.

MUCH of the music from that era, not just Floyd has persisted. Actually, I liked DSOM, but Wish you Were Here was my favorite with the first part of Shine on you Crazy Diamond being my number on one instrumental favorite.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

was just referring to their flavour is all, not their vintage if that makes any sense.

i guess all the acid they must have did is stereotypically boomer though


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> was just referring to their flavour is all, not their vintage if that makes any sense.
> 
> i guess all the acid they must have did is stereotypically boomer though


I know some folks who did acid but most just did a little weed back in the days. Do you REALLY think everyone born between 1946 and 1964 was bumbling around stoned and tripping and doing shrooms and all that other stuff? Hellllloooo. 

I think with the exception of Syd Barrett who dropped out early and did have drug problems, though it was diabetes that took him,the band was remarkably drug free. and the band was torn by what was going on with him... your point? 

Drug abuse is probably every bit as bad today as then and what is out there now is FAR more potent! Richard Wright is dead of cancer but the other remaning members look pretty darned good to me.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Tom Dooley was a favorite around the camp fire till I wa about 12 years old. This one from The Trio has stuck with me through the years though:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBTefQO2z6s

The thing was though is that there was so much going on in music at that time. Be it rock/popular music or the jazz scene.
Samples from the same years;
pop
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp6j5HJ-Cok

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yRdDnrB5kM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbLuWciXFcM&feature=related
and of course
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVHP7jR8_8o

I must mention this man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ku5UeUT7yIQ&feature=related
and this one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8JULmUlGDA&feature=related



I could go on for a long time in that venue, but.......
Here's a sample of what was happening on the jazz scene. I was absolutely mesmerized by this when the album first came out (still am).
http://vimeo.com/8719333


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ah yes. Randy is obviously of an age with me. :lol:


What did someone (Peter?) say? "God help us, boomers indulging in reminiscence"? :lol:


It was cool, though, to be there when rock was being birthed .... those '50s and '60s and '70s .... to have seen it all, even if only as a little kid in the '50s, makes for a great chunk o' memory. :wink:

But I digress! :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_"not sure if i would call dark side of the moon strictly boomer music "_

Error. Error.

That's like saying you don't think Joe Cocker or Queen are boomer music because they have a flavor that isn't the flavor of the Supremes or Bob Dylan. :lol:

The boomer music years were long and infinitely varied.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> *I know some folks who did acid but most just did a little weed back in the days.* Do you REALLY think everyone born between 1946 and 1964 was bumbling around stoned and tripping and doing shrooms and all that other stuff? *Hellllloooo.*


Where I come from, you were a square if you didn't/hadn't. Most folks I knew, granted I am not quite an old git as those apparently posting but, there was plenty of it going/having gone around, it being quite the norm for the time if you had a 'proper' interest in music.. Tried it myself too a few times between the ages of 17 and 22 .


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> *Do you REALLY think everyone born between 1946 and 1964 was bumbling around stoned and tripping and doing shrooms and all that other stuff? Hellllloooo.*


 

yes :-\"


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> *The boomer music years were long and infinitely varied.*


 


yeah and the rest of us just pray it will stop :wink:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Tried it myself too a few times between the ages of 17 and 22 .


 

hmmm explains a few things :-\"


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

my attempts to derail the derailment have failed.

thats so bommer gen, they have to take over and occupy every niche.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Connie Sutherland;296754
That's like saying you don't think Joe Cocker or Queen are boomer music because they have a flavor that isn't the flavor of the Supremes or Bob Dylan. :lol:
QUOTE said:


> OK you win on a technical point - still argue they (PF) have a different mindset (maybe from different acid)
> 
> but X-gen still like to claim them as one of our own.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> ... but X-gen still like to claim them as one of our own.


Fine with me! 

I think you're missing a decade or so, though. I remember seeing the movie _Pink Floyd Live from Pompeii _(more than once, I admit) back when they were in the process of making _Dark Side of the Moon_, just after _Meddle_ ..... in 1971.

Ah, those early 70s! :lol:

And don't forget the 60s ..... _Piper at the Gates of Dawn, Saucerful of Secrets,_ and two more.



Doesn't much matter who would like to claim them. Not like any of us helped out in the studio. But those guys were born in the 40s. Even before me! :lol:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Randy Allen said:


> *Here's a sample of what was happening on the jazz scene.*
> 
> 
> 
> http://vimeo.com/8719333


 

Randy don't even try to asscoiatte the jazz scene with the boomer movement - sly atttempt at making a connection to something truly holy for your own self aggrandisement (is that a word).

the jazz scene preceeded the hippies, existed independtly of them and has continued un-phased like the 60's never happened.

i can't belive you guy - what next, associatte anything good about *now* with some random unrelated event that happened at woodstock - please sir.


the 60's is over and all the botox in the world and the best cryogenic science can offer will not change that.


the forever young gen - is the forever annoying gen - deal with.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> .... the 60's is over and all the botox in the world and the best cryogenic science can offer will not change that.


The same 60s when Pink Floyd made their first LPs? :lol:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> The same 60s when Pink Floyd made their first LPs? :lol:


 
your kung-fu is strong :mrgreen:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> your kung-fu is strong :mrgreen:


I owe it all to Elvis Presley and David Gilmour. 

Or is it Alice Cooper.

I keep forgetting. I'm almost as old as the youngest member of PF. :lol:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I owe it all to Elvis Presley and David Gilmour.
> 
> Or is it Alice Cooper.
> 
> I keep forgetting. I'm almost as old as the youngest member of PF. :lol:


what is the name of that modern more disturbed version of alice cooper - skinny guy looks like half man half women. makes alice look quiet innocent. 

name eludes me


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Randy Allen said:


> Tom Dooley was a favorite around the camp fire till I wa about 12 years old. This one from The Trio has stuck with me through the years though:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBTefQO2z6s
> 
> The thing was though is that there was so much going on in music at that time. Be it rock/popular music or the jazz scene.
> ...


Randy, I recall those well - my aunt was about 9 years older than me and had 45's of just about ALL of those! Its all good!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Where I come from, you were a square if you didn't/hadn't. Most folks I knew, granted I am not quite an old git as those apparently posting but, there was plenty of it going/having gone around, it being quite the norm for the time if you had a 'proper' interest in music.. Tried it myself too a few times between the ages of 17 and 22 .


YOU know, maybe I was a bit squarish for only doing weed back then but we had a friend who was caring for a friend who did acid and drove his car into a brick wall going at a high speed. They just patched him up and he survived and his parents wanted nothing to do with him and was one scary dude with one eye higher than the other, scars all over his face, a frontal lobotomy from the wreck, and uncontrolled emotions-it really did scare the shit out of me. 

Then there was the guy who had to be rescued from the cooler at the burger joint because he would forget why he went in there.........Though I certainly remember getting very very very stoned.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> what is the name of that modern more disturbed version of alice cooper - skinny guy looks like half man half women. makes alice look quiet innocent.
> 
> name eludes me


Brian Hugh Warner (Marilyn Manson)?


(No, I did not have his full real name ready in my brain -- I thought it might be Brian something, but that's about it. :lol: )


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Brian Hugh Warner (Marilyn Manson)?


 
thats the one - his name is brian?? 


that takes a bit of the mystique out of it lol

brian? so he's not the messiah then?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> .... his name is brian?? ... brian? ....


I know, huh? Probably why the first name stuck in my memory. :lol:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

if he was australian he would prolly get called "bazza" or "warno" or "warnie" which sounds even worse if not comical.

when he came here to tour he made a complaint about the aus media for not making a national scandal about his comments on religion, the journalists were disinterested and bazza got upset with the lack of coverage - thats all i know about the man and his music - i'm sure he is a nice fella if u got to know him.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> - thats all i know about the man and his music - i'm sure he is a nice fella if u got to know him.


I didn't even know that much. It never occurred to me that he was probably a nice fella if I would just get to know 
him. :lol: 

But I'm sure you're right.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

c'mon Connie don't betray your boomer roots now - peace, love, weed...


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

WTF are you talking about Peter? Who tried to connect any piece of music to any generation?
Music is timeless. It doesn't 'belong' to anyone ya smuck.
I only played some music I listened to when I was growing up, how is that laying some claim to it?

Yeah right Mr. gen-xer, the crap you listen to exists all in it's own little vacuum. They don't need any of that hippie 60's sh*t or hopeless 50's beat. 
Don't be an idiot.

You must have been born yesterday.
Not only was I listening to Davis in the 50's. I was also listening to Armstrong, Prima and Coltrane among others. 
So what was your little snit about? I was laying some claim to the music. Was that it?
You're a fool that's been in the middle of nowhere for to long. 
My only claim is it was music I listened to as it was being born. I did not invent nor claim I had anything to do with rock & roll, R & B, jazz, country, bluegrass or any other form of music.

Any of the music of the 60's owes much of what it's essence is to the 50's scene, just as does the 70's to the 60's and so on. Oh oh, except of course you know it all xers. You invented music all by your lonesome didn't you.

Christ, I post a couple of songs and catch a bunch of sh*t from some snot nosed kid. Do us all a favor Pete, go jump in one of those waste ponds that can be found at any one of your favorite electric power plants.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> thats the one - his name is brian??
> 
> 
> that takes a bit of the mystique out of it lol
> ...


Peter

Haven't you seen the Monty Python movie Life of Brian?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Peter
> 
> Haven't you seen the Monty Python movie Life of Brian?


that was the implied reference??


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Randy Allen said:


> You must have been born yesterday.
> Not only was I listening to Davis in the 50's. I was also listening to Armstrong, Prima and Coltrane among others.


Randy,

I was kind of partial to the Cannonball Adderley Quintet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVS98rSIsq0

Adderly on Sax and Davis on trumpet was too cool ;-)

I also agree on the diversity of musical taste
At the same time I was listening to The Adderley Quintet
and Kingston Trio and Bob Dylan I was also listening to
Bob Marley and Bunny Wailer and Peter Tosh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HcXcYlF3_0


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> that was the implied reference??


YES or maybe NO........ After all the drugs I did in the 60's and 70's I don't remember. LMAO


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm at that point in my life where I just sit back and chuckle at the young folk that tease us old timers about what was what in our generation. 
I even recall when I did that with the "oldtimers" when I was young. :lol:
Elvis, Sputnik, bomb shelters, high fi sterio, JFK, 4 wars, Cuban crisis, Berlin wall going up, Waiting for the tubes in your car radio to warm up so you could listen to it. Radio and heaters were options as was directional signals. At the Texico station 4 guys waited on you. One pumped the gas, one cleaned your windows, one checked the oil, one checked the air in your tires. Watching an airplane fly overhead that didn't have a prop on it. Sonic booms, Air conditioning, color TV. Power lawn mowers. Waaay more then I can think about now. I can even remember NOT having a TV and listening to the radio every night. 
Sgt Preston of the Youkon, Inner sanctum, Green Hornet, on and on and on!
Life goes on....it just gets a lot more complicated. 
New doesn't necessarily mean better. All this talk about global warming....they all got it wrong. It was that ******* sputnik what done it!! 8-[8-[8-[ :grin: :wink:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Randy said
"Not only was I listening to Davis in the 50's. I was also listening to Armstrong, Prima and Coltrane among others."

I'll add Nancy Wilson to that! :wink:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

*You must have been born yesterday.*

then i wouldn't a gen X-er which would make yr whole post illogical, WTF???


*You're a fool that's been in the middle of nowhere for to long.* 

can't argue that ;-)


*You invented music all by your lonesome didn't you.*

no just the stuff worth litening to

*Christ, I post a couple of songs and catch a bunch of sh*t from some snot nosed kid.* 

n here i was thinking you were just going to ignore me O


QUOTE]


oh that waste pond you were talking about - its called the pacific, we share it 

nowhere to run to, nowhere to hide, all sh!t from here in is major but thats OK the boomers will be getting out just in time - thanks for the legacy n the music 


cheers


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> YOU know, maybe I was a bit squarish for only doing weed back then but we had a friend who was caring for a friend who did acid and drove his car into a brick wall going at a high speed. They just patched him up and he survived and his parents wanted nothing to do with him and was one scary dude with one eye higher than the other, scars all over his face, a frontal lobotomy from the wreck, and uncontrolled emotions-it really did scare the shit out of me.
> 
> Then there was the guy who had to be rescued from the cooler at the burger joint because he would forget why he went in there.........Though I certainly remember getting very very very stoned.


 
Did you hear the one were a guy thought his fingers were growing out the window, so he cut them off ? Or the guy who thought he'd suddenly gone blind and went running panicked into the street... someone had switched the light off. A lot did it in my small town and the surrounding towns, so there was a lot to compare with , we were all into music big style from young. The conclusion I came to about acid was that it can be dangerous, but particularly for folks who couldn't keep their shit together.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

OT Connie 20 more posts n i will send you some e-flowers.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

OT when did i become a "bit the handler", whats my next promotion called, at what number posts does it happen - i want to prepare a celeration for myself. who'da thunk i would have lasted this long - WDF standards are slipping.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Did you hear the one were a guy thought his fingers were growing out the window, so he cut them off ? Or the guy who thought he'd suddenly gone blind and went running panicked into the street... someone had switched the light off. A lot did it in my small town and the surrounding towns, so there was a lot to compare with , we were all into music big style from young. The conclusion I came to about acid was that it can be dangerous, but particularly for folks who couldn't keep their shit together.


Sounds about right. The consensus was that if you were going to do it you really needed a guide who had it all together....It seems most got throught it just fine but some who did it all the time fried their brains.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Dang Pete you are wired WAAAAAAY to tight.
Did a boomer do something to you in your childhood that made you feel this way. 

"I'm ok, you're ok" hahaha

I think we just need to lock you in a room with some Dr Demento music playing for 48 hours and it will cure you. Oh, sorry this song first came out of the "builder's" generation.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nlJRG7NTnM


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

"I'm ok, you're ok" - ???? 

i don't get it


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Nancy i don't really dislike anyone, especially an entire generation, most of whom i have never met lol

if you were some other gen i would have thought of some other equally stupid stuff to say.

why do you ask, noone took it seriously did they??


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> "I'm ok, you're ok" - ????
> 
> i don't get it


It was a book in the 60s or 70s  pop psychology.

Nah, I think we are just having fun here. I am.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> It was a book in the 60s or 70s  pop psychology.
> 
> *Nah, I think we are just having fun here*. I am.


someone better tell Randy its just funnin, i think he is pissed at me, hasn't answered my PM.

in real life i don't have sh!t to say to anyone most of the time - this is just escapism.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

BTW pup got stitches removed - healing nicely, will be scarring and a deficit in the flesh.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> It was a book in the 60s or 70s  pop psychology.
> 
> Nah, I think we are just having fun here. I am.


I recall that as a biggie at the time.
My version was "I'm ok, my familie's ok, **** you! 
I wasn't at me best in that era. :lol: ;-)


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Aah yes, I remeber it as, 'I'm okay and you're a piece of sh*t'.
er, something like that.

As Davis is sancrosant, I won't mention him again.
Here though are some people that prepared me for hearing the poem called music;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTzP7ecGQiw&feature=related

Sorry not the best rendition of any of the featured players outside of Krupa. Still though not a bad tune.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

And there was est. Remember est, and Werner Erhard? 8-[


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

how come i never get any props for keeping my mouth shut


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> how come i never get any props for keeping my mouth shut


Because you haven't been able to keep it shut long enough yet


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

i will pay that


----------

